# Workbench height



## steve_c (15 Jan 2010)

Is there a general consensus of opinion on what height a workbench should be? I'm planning to build one to replace my Workmate and make my working space a bit more efficient. I had thought of making the legs from 240cm lengths cut into 3 so 80cm tall plus two thicknesses of 25mm MDF or three of 18mm MDF so working out at around 85cm tall.


----------



## jlawrence (15 Jan 2010)

The ideal height for a workbench is dependant on a few different things:
1) your build - no point having a tall bench if you're only 4ft high.
2) what height you prefer
3) what job you're doing - intricate work tends to need a higher bench.

If I were you I'd experiment adding bits onto the workmate until you find a height that YOU'RE comfortable with.
Even though I'm only 5'8" I find 900mm to be a comfortable height for doing most work


----------



## MikeG. (15 Jan 2010)

FWIW I am 1790 tall and my bench is 870 tall.

Mike


----------



## Mike Wingate (15 Jan 2010)

The top of a standard workbench should be level with you wristwatch, when standing upright next to the bench, for optimum sawing and planing, speciality benches will vary. So just about wrist height with your arms dangling vertically at your side, standing in your normal working shoes, if you dont have a watch. Fob watches and mobile phones do not count.


----------



## frugal (15 Jan 2010)

I have also heard/read

- Stand with your back to the bench and put the you should be able to put the heel of your hands on the bench.

- Stand facing the bench with your elbows bent so that your forearms are parallel with the ground, then bend your hand at the wrist so that your fingers are pointing down. Your fingers are now at the desired bench height.

Of course this all changes depending on what kind of tools you are going to use and what kind of work you are going to do. Some people advise a slightly lower bench if you are planing by hand so that you can keep pressure on the plane, but I find that makes my back ache...


----------



## Woody Alan (15 Jan 2010)

Hi Steve

Another belated welcome from another member of the Norfolk section.
There are various consensus but based on many variables. I have found that a small difference has made all the difference to me. I started with a bench that was too high more designed for working on equipment stood on it rather than working physically at something, that needed lowering. So I took some recomendation from research and built a bench at 34" but got back ache. I then built a "proper" bench inbetween those two with the flexibility to cut some off the legs or put a base under it. 
I didn't need too in the end it's 910 or 35 3/4" in real money and I am 5' 10 1/2" it seems to hit the right spot, an inch or so really does make a big difference.
EDIT noticed Mike is the same height as me but his bench height gave me backache at 40mm lower.
Cheers Alan


----------



## woodbloke (15 Jan 2010)

Inside leg measurement (get someone like this to do it :shock: ) + 75mm...sorted :lol: - Rob


----------



## BradNaylor (16 Jan 2010)

I take it your wife's away again, Rob...

:lol: 

I've no idea what height my bench is but it seems to increase by an inch every couple of years as I add another sheet of ply to the top of it!

Getting the old one off is more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## OLD (16 Jan 2010)

I have found these posts very useful so much so that i increased the height of my bench to 910mm today ( i do not have any wooden planes )by adding 100mm and it feels very good to work on . I expect my back will notice the difference, for some strange reason it had not occurred to me it was to low, must be my age.


----------



## Benchwayze (17 Jan 2010)

frugal":2jt8zkzd said:


> I have also heard/read
> 
> Stand facing the bench with your elbows bent so that your forearms are parallel with the ground, then bend your hand at the wrist so that your fingers are pointing down. Your fingers are now at the desired bench height.



Hi Frugal. 

I tried that. Its about a foot higher than my bench is atm! My planing action would have to be modified a lot, but I'll give it a go, with some blocks under the legs. 

Rob's method of measurement is about the same (Plus the measurer  ) AIH. 
Ta!
John


----------



## GreenBoy (18 Jan 2010)

I read somewhere that it was better to have the bench a little on the short side than on the long

The reasoning was that you are more likely to get fed up with a short bench and add packing / blocks to the legs to bring it up to the correct level than you are to be willing to take a saw to legs that are too long, die to the fear of Cucumbering you bench...

kinda makes sence to me.


----------



## OPJ (18 Jan 2010)

I made mine (last year) at 900mm tall, plus the feet 'pads' (add 22mm) to help it sit steady on an uneven floor. I'm about 6'2" and this is quite comfortable for me - it's definitely an improvement over the 762mm height on my previous bench!! 

I sometimes think I'd like it just a little bit taller for dovetailing and fine work but, that would make planing less comfortable.

Green Boy's suggestion is a good one.


----------



## Mr Ed (18 Jan 2010)

I made my bench about 15 years ago, before I really knew what I was doing (some may say I still don't!). I cannot remember how I decided on height, but it feels right for me.

Anyway, I just measured it and it works out exactly to the inside leg +75mm, so it must be a good formula.

Ed


----------



## andyquinn1 (3 Feb 2010)

Looking on utube this guy built his custom built workshop where money was not a problem. This guy had everything most if not all benches were custom built, his target was to acheive the same height for all tables work stations and benches so if necessary the next one along could lend support and so on. I think his starting point was his table saw. I dont know if this helps kind of makes sense.

andy


----------



## Benchwayze (3 Feb 2010)

I suppose it depends on how much space you have. 

The idea lends itself to planning a job before you start. ('Planning' as opposed to drawing plans that is; making a list of all the processes you are going to go through in order. 

The bigger workshops would be ideal for this 'circuit idea'. 
I find it useful to type out a list. In any shop this would help me, but in a single garage (which I have) it's a necessity. So I use adjustable trestles for out support. 

But I'd like my machines to be at the same height. 
Where was this video; the URL that is please? 
Ta!
John


----------



## woodsworth (3 Feb 2010)

i'm 1790 and i have one bench that is 1020 and another that is 890. The taller one is for detailed work, while the shorter one is for doing rougher hand work. One that is a bit shorter would be handy as well, but how many workbenches can a person have?


----------



## Benchwayze (3 Feb 2010)

How many can a person make! 
I have four, plus a bandsaw. I wouldn't want anything as high as the bandsaw though. 

The heights have to be right. 
Stock has to enter the thicknesser without fouling the drilling bench behind the infeed end. It has to leave the thicknesser, so it can be taken up by the lathe-bench, without dropping off the outfeed roller. It also has to clear the bits that stick out beneath the lathe . 

The cross-cut saw is the same height as my workbench, to support long lengths. Of course I have to pull the bandsaw out from between the two first.
So every project has to be worked out in its sequence of operations. One height might not work, but you can see the planning I have to do. 

John :wink:


----------



## woodsworth (4 Feb 2010)

Ah yes there is the cross cut table and drill press station that could be considered a work bench as well. I have about 36 feet of work top space that can and does get used as workbenches. It soon adds up doesn't it. 

Funny the smallest workspace room i have 12.5 x 8.5 feet has the biggest bench in it. That's where the fandangled bench went. I'll be making a smaller bench in there that is much lower for handplaning and rough carving guitar tops.

I think the thing to remember about workbenches is that they evolve to meet your needs, if you need shorter or taller it isn't that difficult to change that. Size to, you will find if you make a small one you will want a big one and if you have a big one you will want a small one. 

I have several books on the subject as i love workbenches. The most interesting ones are the ones that are personal expressions of the owners work. I've seen so many European style work benches that they just don't do much for me unless of course the workmanship is out of this world.

I think that is what attracted me to the fandangled workbench is just how easy it is to adapt it to what ever you do, without destroying as masterpiece.


----------



## andyquinn1 (4 Feb 2010)

Hi John here's the way I stumble on the video, first utube then typed in
laguna-dust free tymes designer wood shop part 1 and up it came.
When this guy shuffles off I hope I'm in his will.

Andy


----------



## Benchwayze (4 Feb 2010)

Thanks fellas. I will be on my way to YouTube and have a search. 

Again WW, workbenches are very personal, and applicable to the work we do I guess.

Regards

John


----------

